# What is it? Najas sp. ???



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone know the scientific name for this plant.
I think it is a Najas, but not sure.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like _Najas guadalupensis_


----------

